# VOTING: Animal Crossing Art Contest (Win a Prima Guide!)



## Justin (Jun 5, 2013)

*DO NOT VOTE FOR YOURSELF!*
Your vote will be void and you may even be disqualified.​

Welcome to the voting phase of the Animal Crossing Art Contest. You may be wondering right now why there are no pictures to view in the poll. Unfortunately, due to the nature of how many entries we received, things had to be done a bit differently. Follow the instructions below:

*Instructions*
1. Head over to the Art Contest website to view all of the entries. (CLICK THIS!)
2. Once you have viewed all of the images on the website, hover over your favourite image which you want to vote for.
3. Remember this number and head back over to this Poll on TBT. Vote in the Poll for the number representing the art entry you wish to vote for.
4. That's it!


Happy voting everyone! Again, sorry that this isn't the most ideal voting but it's the only way I could think of that wasnt even more insane to scroll through. (can't do grid layout on here)


----------



## Eirynfox (Jun 5, 2013)

SO much choice!


----------



## Thunder (Jun 5, 2013)

Well you guys certainly made this a hard decision, best of luck to all the entries.

15, 16, 22, and 28 all stood out to me most, but I had to go with 16.

But you'll all probably lose to #11


----------



## Jake (Jun 5, 2013)

looks like i am winning


----------



## Peoki (Jun 5, 2013)

hao2vote?? So many great entries!


----------



## Sabreisk (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't even have any votes yet :C
I can already see this contest as being _fantastic_ for my self-esteem.


----------



## Ravenmist (Jun 5, 2013)

16 was the one i loved


----------



## Olivitess (Jun 5, 2013)

So many great entries!  Wish I didn't rush now! Oh well! 

Though I just noticed a few of the entries have the artist's name on them! Wouldn't that just make it a bit unfair as people could vote for friends? :S Sorry to be a downer but thought I should mention it. :O


----------



## Justin (Jun 5, 2013)

Olivitess said:


> So many great entries!  Wish I didn't rush now! Oh well!
> 
> Though I just noticed a few of the entries have the artist's name on them! Wouldn't that just make it a bit unfair as people could vote for friends? :S Sorry to be a downer but thought I should mention it. :O



I think it's fairly reasonable that some artists would want to sign their work. Either way, I had no explicit rule against it, so oh well.

Besides, if you really wanted to vote for a friend, you could just ask them which one is theirs anyway. There's really no way around it.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah, I thought it weird you chose to use the picture I'd named as opposed to the one on it's own. But ohwell, enjoy Ms. One-Arm.


----------



## Justin (Jun 5, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> Yeah, I thought it weird you chose to use the picture I'd named as opposed to the one on it's own. But ohwell, enjoy Ms. One-Arm.



Whoops! The other picture is now in there.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 5, 2013)

#40 is a broken image


----------



## Toeto (Jun 5, 2013)

I think 15 is the best!


----------



## spamurai (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow. You guys are so talented. #16 is amazing! Everyone has done so well. Awesome 


Also, looks like someone voted for themselves -_- lol


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow these are all so much better than mine lol
Great job everyone! But one of you stood out the most to me, hope you win one of the guides!


----------



## Bree (Jun 5, 2013)

I really liked sixteen! It was really cute and very full of animal crossing feels :3


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jun 5, 2013)

Voted!!
Althouhg honourable mention to number 25...  And 21, if that's a cake then I wanna eat it, great effort and nicely done!


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow.. I didn't expect pretty much _everyone's_ to look better than mine.. Well at least I voted for someone..


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 5, 2013)

I can't decide what to vote for.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 5, 2013)

So many good entries! You guys are amazing, I wish I could have voted for more than just one.


Good job guys, really. You all did an amazing job.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 5, 2013)

Caught between 15 and 22....


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 5, 2013)

Is 40 still broken or is it just me


----------



## Caius (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey guys, really good job and really impressive work. You all have some EXCELLENT composition skills and your color theory is all there! Congratulations to all of you for entering on time and getting down to business. I'm really impressed!


Whoever did 37, you did a good job on this. It's snuggly. I really really like this, and I can tell you put a bunch of effort into it.



Sabreisk said:


> I don't even have any votes yet :C
> I can already see this contest as being _fantastic_ for my self-esteem.



That's the problem with art contests. You never know what people are going to like. There are so many entries that some people may not get any votes at all. The trick is to find what people like and remember it for next time. Regardless, I think everyone's work is worthy of a vote. Don't feel down.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 5, 2013)

Jeremy said:


> Is 40 still broken or is it just me



It's visible for me.


----------



## Private Nickel (Jun 5, 2013)

Jeremy said:


> Is 40 still broken or is it just me



Here's the direct link to #40.

http://i2.minus.com/igVav7dk1fCHB.png


----------



## Caius (Jun 5, 2013)

That's adorable


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 5, 2013)

I spent a long while trying to pick one of 16, 24 and 28. I loved the action of 16 and the way you could see the winds movement almost in the face of Blanca on 24. But 28 won me over, it's just too cute! And my love of those rabbits biased me.


----------



## Kip (Jun 5, 2013)

The problem with this is that all the pictures are scaled town immensely, and only some stand out.

The detail on mine looks like absolutely nothing when its so small. I didn't really notice how well #40 was drawn until the full picture was posted in this thread :x


EDIT: also I've noticed some of these were drawn before the contest


----------



## windfall (Jun 5, 2013)

Kip said:


> The problem with this is that all the pictures are scaled town immensely, and only some stand out.
> 
> The detail on mine looks like absolutely nothing when its so small. I didn't really notice how well #40 was drawn until the full picture was posted in this thread :x
> 
> ...



Yeah mine is a bit scaled down xD But i suppose I should have out less effort in the shading anyway... Oh well! Learning experience for next time.

I casted my vote :3


----------



## Kip (Jun 5, 2013)

Ah, some of them look better if you use your browser to zoom in!


----------



## spamurai (Jun 5, 2013)

Kip said:


> The problem with this is that all the pictures are scaled town immensely, and only some stand out.
> The detail on mine looks like absolutely nothing when its so small.



I think the mods have done a good job given the amount of entries...
If you had to view each image, one by one, at full scale, people would of complained they couldn't compare multiple images... 

The only criticism I have is, i'd of put images of the same height, on the same row, because mine is small but next to 2 massive images. 

Having said that, we should be grateful we have this opportunity. I think they've done a good job ^_^


----------



## Bambi (Jun 5, 2013)

Amazing work everyone! They are all awesome but alas this is a competition 

#15 for me. I am such a sucker for black and white


----------



## Pyon (Jun 5, 2013)

Ahh~ I can't stop looking at a certain one D:
It just shouts Animal Crossing to me ♡
Good work/luck to everyone!


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 5, 2013)

These are amazing. Well done everyone!!


----------



## LeAckerman (Jun 5, 2013)

So many lovely drawings! I loved #42. It's cute and funny^^


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 5, 2013)

There are so many great ones!


----------



## Octavia (Jun 5, 2013)

It's too bad we can't vote more than once; there's so many great entries!


----------



## Nooblord (Jun 5, 2013)

I just want to know if 21 is edible. I'll be holding my vote until I find out, lol.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 5, 2013)

Sabreisk said:


> I don't even have any votes yet :C
> I can already see this contest as being _fantastic_ for my self-esteem.



Don't take it personally  If your's is up there it is awesome whether it gets votes or not. From what I can see they are all great.


----------



## Nooblord (Jun 5, 2013)

I grew impatient. I like the colors in number 18.
I'll be happy with just one vote, lol.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 5, 2013)

I love them all but im _in_ love with #16


----------



## runekey (Jun 5, 2013)

13 is simply excellent! There's so much emotion in the photo- Shrunk trying to take the edge off of his failing career and his hunger for fruit with a cigarette. It's a feeling I can relate to! His his eyes downcast, but still standing at attention, ready to perform for anyone that will give him food. Whoever drew him should add me as a friend.

Honorable mentions for me would be 3 (better pattern than the one on the Poptart 3DS XL), 15, 21 (yum!), 22, and 46 (I really like how the New Leaf player is being led by the Population Growing player)


----------



## Joey (Jun 5, 2013)

I went for #15. I voted for that one over #16 because it was a drawing with pencil and not on a desktop/tablet.


----------



## fitzy (Jun 5, 2013)

Number 41 gets my vote. Quality illustration, really brought a tear to my eye :'). Love the detail in his face and I think the overall image deserves some sort of international recognition. Brilliant.


----------



## Kip (Jun 5, 2013)

I like these pictures a lot! Is there anyway to save them/download them?


----------



## Mary (Jun 5, 2013)

So many beautiful choices...


----------



## Nooblord (Jun 5, 2013)

Omg, someone voted for mine.
I am completely content.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 5, 2013)

fitzy said:


> Number 41 gets my vote. Quality illustration, really brought a tear to my eye :'). Love the detail in his face and I think the overall image deserves some sort of international recognition. Brilliant.



I'm pretty sure the artist voted for himself so should be disqualified xD 



Kip said:


> I like these pictures a lot! Is there anyway to save them/download them?



On Safari, you can right click and save. I'm using one for my iPhone wallpaper


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 5, 2013)

Are the owners of every artwork going to be revealed when the contest ends?


----------



## OkaPi (Jun 5, 2013)

Got no votes yet.. Good luck to other entries/artists.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 5, 2013)

OkaPi said:


> Got no votes yet.. Good luck to other entries/artists.



There's still time! XD Good luck everyone.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 5, 2013)

Joey said:


> I went for #15. I voted for that one over #16 because it was a drawing with pencil and not on a desktop/tablet.



Same.



Superpenguin said:


> Are the owners of every artwork going to be revealed when the contest ends?



Well I already found the artist for #16. I can't read #15.


----------



## Fenixis08 (Jun 5, 2013)

45 is clearly the best


----------



## spamurai (Jun 5, 2013)

When does the voting finish? I thought I read it somewhere, however I can't seem to find it again...


----------



## Justin (Jun 5, 2013)

It's come to my attention that Entry #9 by tjow is pretty much traced and painted over. Please do not vote for this entry as it has been disqualified from the contest.











Thanks.



spamurai said:


> When does the voting finish? I thought I read it somewhere, however I can't seem to find it again...



It's set to automatically close at a certain date/time. Check the top of the poll to see when.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 5, 2013)

Justin said:


> It's set to automatically close at a certain date/time. Check the top of the poll to see when.



Ah, I knew I saw it somewhere. Thanks.


----------



## BlooShroom (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow these were great! I wish I could of voted for 2  I had pick randomly between my faves...good luck everyone who entered


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 5, 2013)

I voted 28 I love it so much omg its so cute!!!!  <3


----------



## Torotix (Jun 5, 2013)

There are a lot of really clever entries, I love seeing Animal Crossing fan art <3


----------



## Princess (Jun 5, 2013)

Some of these entries...wow. Great job everyone!


----------



## Puddle (Jun 5, 2013)

I really enjoyed number 21. I love clay artwork, and that piece really caught my eye.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Jun 5, 2013)

7,15, and 16 are my favs, it was *sooooo* hard to choose _one_ ;u;


----------



## DeviousKit (Jun 5, 2013)

*Kudos to those that entered. I thought all of the entries were great. *


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 5, 2013)

I vote for myself. Mine was clearly the best.


----------



## runekey (Jun 6, 2013)

Kip said:


> I like these pictures a lot! Is there anyway to save them/download them?



(1) Right click anywhere on the page and click "view page source"
(2) Hit CTRL+F on your keyboard
(3) Type in "textHover" and hit enter
(4) Hit next until you get to the number of the image you want.
(5) Click the photobucket link above it in the HTML


----------



## amped4jr88 (Jun 6, 2013)

Dang I wish I had entered now


----------



## Kiwi (Jun 6, 2013)

Only one vote for mine... Well... Still glad I entered, I learned a lot!

I voted for 16. When I look at it I immediately think of all the fun awaiting us. I think of animal crossing and island tours and bug hunting at night.
It creates this magical mood.
I guess my entry is too stiff and... lifeless even? Yes, I really learned something thanks to this contest!

Everyone did really well with their entries!


----------



## Lauren (Jun 6, 2013)

24 16 13 finding it hard to choose between these!


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 6, 2013)

So many good entries! 

Cant help but love Resetti going nuts on the drums in #15 while wielding a pickaxe. Classic


----------



## Olivitess (Jun 6, 2013)

Yay I got one vote! haha! I'm also looking forward to seeing the names of the other entries too.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 6, 2013)

I thought the Poll closed today, but I was looking at the "06", then realised the date is in an American format haha. 

It's still anyones game. Can't wait to see who the artists are.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## Torotix (Jun 6, 2013)

Can everyone thinking of saving the images please just wait until they know who drew it? 
And remember kids, re-uploading work that isn't yours which you don't have permission to post is stealing.

Sorry, everyone saying they're downloading the art makes me a little nervous especially when they have no one to credit at this point.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 6, 2013)

Torotix said:


> Can everyone thinking of saving the images please just wait until they know who drew it?
> And remember kids, re-uploading work that isn't yours which you don't have permission to post is stealing.
> 
> Sorry, everyone saying they're downloading the art makes me a little nervous especially when they have no one to credit at this point.



It's only stealing if someone claims ownership and it's only plagiarism if they claim to be the author. 
People entered their art knowing it would be publicly displayed. I don't really see an issue but maybe it is best to wait for permission just to be safe...


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jun 6, 2013)

I voted for 7!
I like the idea and possible story behind it.

*looks at my number and sighs abit.*
Well, I knew that my art was bad............


----------



## kakuloo (Jun 6, 2013)

#3 is soooo adorable!   <3  I want to use it as my computer background! ^____^   (Whoever created it...may I?  =P)


----------



## Kip (Jun 6, 2013)

runekey said:


> (1) Right click anywhere on the page and click "view page source"
> (2) Hit CTRL+F on your keyboard
> (3) Type in "textHover" and hit enter
> (4) Hit next until you get to the number of the image you want.
> (5) Click the photobucket link above it in the HTML


Thankya!

I didn't think my drawing was gonna do so bad :x
Its probably cause of the scale down. It was  fun enough just drawing the picture though.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 6, 2013)

16 is adorable. Love the bright color, and I don't know who drew it, but whoever it is, you did a wonderful job!


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 6, 2013)

Mine got a vote.


----------



## Klainette (Jun 6, 2013)

2 people voted for mine, that's good enough for me! ^.^

There are sooo many amazing entries, y'all got talent!


----------



## Treasu(red) (Jun 6, 2013)

I loved 16 and 28, and had it narrowed down to the two of them, then I saw the crab in 16. Upon closer inspection is a red spider. There's nothing crab-like about it. LOL. Beautiful art on both was very hard to decide. 28 was ka-wa-ii!


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 7, 2013)

1 person voted for mine! I don't feel so bad about my artwork now LOL
This goes to show how much I should practice though =p


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 7, 2013)

Haha, I still have 0 votes, but I take that as proof I didn't vote for myself incase anyone questions. xD


----------



## Chalky (Jun 7, 2013)

I was really conflicted between choosing 15 or 16.  A little disappointed that my 30 hasn't gotten more votes, but that's okay!  I didn't put as much effort into it as I could have anyways oops.


----------



## Joey (Jun 7, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> Haha, I still have 0 votes, but I take that as proof I didn't vote for myself incase anyone questions. xD



You are able to check who voted for each of them by clicking on the number of votes so we believe you.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 7, 2013)

Joey said:


> You are able to check who voted for each of them by clicking on the number of votes so we believe you.



So I can see I didn't vote for myself and neither did anyone else with names! 8P


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 7, 2013)

D,X So many entries! I really like #15 and #16! 22 was humorous! Not quiet sure was #25 was... #33 Tom Nook looks horrifying (No offense) #37 Was good but you should've added the extra arm (Or at least make it visible.) 




Spoiler: I voted for...



#15 #16 Would've gotten it but I didnt like the characters as much as I did the landscape.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 7, 2013)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> D,X So many entries! I really like #15 and #16! 22 was humorous! Not quiet sure was #25 was... #33 Tom Nook looks horrifying (No offense) #37 Was good but you should've added the extra arm (Or at least make it visible.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saying no offense doesn't make it okay to say, you can really make people sad and/or angry like that


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 7, 2013)

Joey said:


> You are able to check who voted for each of them by clicking on the number of votes so we believe you.


I did not know this. O_e
I get to see who voted for me now.


----------



## bionic (Jun 7, 2013)

Really REALLY like 15.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 7, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> I did not know this. O_e
> I get to see who voted for me now.



Which one is yours!!! 

Also, Whoever did #18, that is super relaxing and captivating! I can stare at it and it feels so peaceful. It has a ton of feeling to it!


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 7, 2013)

Bambi said:


> Which one is yours!!!



If the owners aren't revealed at the end of the contest, I'll tell you. If it isn't already obvious.


----------



## Joey (Jun 7, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> If the owners aren't revealed at the end of the contest, I'll tell you. If it isn't already obvious.



My guess yours is #35

- - - Post Merge - - -



fitzy said:


> Number 41 gets my vote. Quality illustration, really brought a tear to my eye :'). Love the detail in his face and I think the overall image deserves some sort of international recognition. Brilliant.



lol how did it only get two votes? Lololol


----------



## fitzy (Jun 7, 2013)

^^ ikr. I feel like every little wrinkle on his face tells a unique story of the illustrator's life. Should be winning this competition. #rigged


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 7, 2013)

NO IDEA WHY, but 11 made me laugh so much omg.
omg 41 wat. its so beautiful.

Yeah i'm voting 11... purely because of the humor although I really like 16, 28, 22, and 3.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jun 7, 2013)

@Fitzy: It's not rigged. No one knows which artist made what drawing and artists aren't allowed to vote for themself.


----------



## Vix_Chan (Jun 7, 2013)

wish I knew/joined sooner. such great art, I've casted my vote.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Torotix (Jun 8, 2013)

It's kind of boring how this went XD It would have been nice to have some competition between the top entries at least >_>


----------



## Caius (Jun 8, 2013)

Torotix said:


> It's kind of boring how this went XD It would have been nice to have some competition between the top entries at least >_>



Hard to please everyone.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 8, 2013)

Zr388 said:


> Hard to please everyone.



I think it has to do with the crazy amount of submissions too, and the relatively low number of voters compared to the amount of submissions.
Which is a shame, because so many of them were great. =[


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 8, 2013)

Joey said:


> My guess yours is #35



That's quite a good guess.



Torotix said:


> It's kind of boring how this went XD It would have been nice to have some competition between the top entries at least >_>



I think if there were specific rules on judging like:

Judge for:
-Originality
-Creativity
-How well it relates to Animal Crossing

then the results would have been a bit more varied.


----------



## Torotix (Jun 8, 2013)

Gallows is probably right, way too little voters for the amount of entries there are as well as a huge amount of artworks


----------



## Wing (Jun 9, 2013)

16... SOOO BEAUTIFYUL.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 9, 2013)

I've only just realised the poll is closed 
Congratulations to #16. It's truly an amazing piece of artwork.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 9, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> Saying no offense doesn't make it okay to say, you can really make people sad and/or angry like that



Lmao. I know that very well.


----------



## OkaPi (Jun 9, 2013)

Lmao... xDD I got zero votes! I'm still laughing at this xD LOL


----------



## spamurai (Jun 11, 2013)

OkaPi said:


> Lmao... xDD I got zero votes! I'm still laughing at this xD LOL



Which one was yours?


----------



## Eirynfox (Jun 13, 2013)

I saw a lot of people got zero votes, but so many of them were great! I feel sad for those who got zero but really on their own they still would be considered amazing.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 13, 2013)

Eirynfox said:


> I saw a lot of people got zero votes, but so many of them were great! I feel sad for those who got zero but really on their own they still would be considered amazing.



I agree. Everyone's art was really awesome.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 13, 2013)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> #37 Was good but you should've added the extra arm (Or at least make it visible.)



Figure I can post now. It apparently had an air bubble in it and fell apart in the oven. There was supposed to be another arm! And I didn't have any of the clay stuff I used left over. 
And I was originally going to make Bob, but then I planned on trying to get some white-tac to replace the arm and just make Blanca, then I couldn't get my hands on any white-tac and time was running out and every stencil of Bob's face was dissatisfying so I just submitted that. xP


Also, checking back, a fair few of the artworks with 0 votes would have been voted for if we had more than 1 vote. But I don't think there is a way to make sure people only voted 3/5/whatever times.


----------



## Aloha (Jun 13, 2013)

16 all the way.They really should do some art on DA cause it looks really REALLY nice


----------



## Justin (Jun 16, 2013)

Okay guys, sorry for the delay, I'll be going though the winners and posting tomorrow!


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 16, 2013)

CONGRATS 16 WHOEVER YOU ARE


----------

